# Bloodworms walmart



## wshep (Dec 2, 2002)

I was just at walmart in Bowie and they are carring bloodworms now. They only had two bags when i was there about 12:00, but I asked and they said they get them from 1-2 times a day depending on how busy they are. Just letting you know to save some money!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

$7 dollars and change but be careful and be picky.
Prince Frederick Walmart had about twenty packs this morning and thetwo that I looked at one had some real skinny ones in it. Others were not bad and the guy did let me look through them.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

On the Eastern Shore (Salisbury and Pocomoke) they have had Bloodworms for several years. This years price is the same as last year $7.67 a dozen.

This is my primary source for bloodworms but you need to inspect them before you buy. Usually they are VERY good ... no monster worms ... well maybe 1 from time to time ... but they are usually on par or better than most places. Now that I have discovered where Hitches is I will buy them from there as well. They are usually $8.50 and the ones I have had were real good and fresh. I had a dozen last me two weeks without much maintenance.

So just because it is from Wally World doesn't mean it is cheap junk.

But like anything inspect it before you buy.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

I hear they are selling inferior Chinese bloods at WALMART...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

^lol


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Not to say that they are cheap quality, Wife retired from there (Bowie). We are there every weekend. Today they had several shelves of their refridgerator with blood worms. Got couple packs for tomorrow night.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I know jc ... I was just trying to stave off the wally world 'made in China' brigade of comments ... but I see it didn't work  

I am not very fond of the Walmart's on the western shore but the one in Salisbury is perty darn nice and clean. It is enormous. We have the super centers with food (meat, produce, etc)


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Doormat said:


> I hear they are selling inferior Chinese bloods at WALMART...


Ron, that's funny...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*I Agree*



cygnus-x1 said:


> I know jc ... I was just trying to stave off the wally world 'made in China' brigade of comments ... but I see it didn't work
> 
> I am not very fond of the Walmart's on the western shore but the one in Salisbury is perty darn nice and clean. It is enormous. We have the super centers with food (meat, produce, etc)


THE ONES ON THE EASTERN SHORE AND VIRGINIA NORMALLY HAVE THE SUPER WALMART SO 1 STOP SHOPPING IS NICE.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hope I'm not giving out bad info here, but for those of you close to Chevrely's, I got bloods through Tunafish that were gigantic. They cost me $22 for about 3 dozen, so they were a much better bargain than Walmart. Now, the part I'm not sure about is the regular price per dozen since they were bought as a flat, but anyway, they were a great deal. Take a look at the picture in the Colonial thread under the Virginia forum to see what the flat of bloods looked like. Don't know if they were from China or not, but they were all Yao Mings.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The bloodworms at Cheverly are $10/dozen normal price. The sizes are similar to what we saw in the flat, maybe a bit smaller. We got some real monsters in the flat and I wouldn't expect to see that if bought by the dozen. They are still the best place around, IMHO.


----------

